# i am serious a bird fanatic



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was going through kijiji adds bad mistake i saw this absolutly gorgious tiel the person selling it said it is a pied but as you can see it is a pearl split to pied all she wants is $50.00 and is supose to be fairly tame so here are the pics of her


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont get how u know its split to pied?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i could ber wrong and maybe just a pearl but the present owner has her listed as just a pied


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ah ok...sorry i just thought there was something i was missing


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah she looks like she's just a pearl but she's definitely a beautiful a beautiful bird
Mikey


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

allen said:


> i was going through kijiji adds bad mistake i saw this absolutly gorgious tiel the person selling it said it is a pied but as you can see it is a pearl split to pied all she wants is $50.00 and is supose to be fairly tame so here are the pics of her
> 
> View attachment 907
> 
> ...



Lol! In my kijiji there is a tiel that matches that one exactly I believe! I was looking at her today wishing I had room for another!

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-Hi-I-need-a-loving-home-W0QQAdIdZ86469730
Her name is Marissa!I wish I had space for her she is gorgeous!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yup thats the same one


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well.......13 is an odd number alllen.........you better go for it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous, I'd go for her!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes Allen! Go for her! She needs a good home! I would but the hubby would definately kill me and I have'nt got a quarantine place right now!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i did buy those spare cages that are just colecting dust he he he


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

It's hard to tell if a Pearl is also split to pied. The parents of my tiels were a normal male with a cinnamon pearl hen. The only way we figured slush could be split to pied is that her mom is and we just didn't see it.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm dying from curiosity here! What's the jury say? Is Marrissa joining your flock? I can't handle the suspense!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

because i have no money till end of the month if it is still not sold then she will be mine but i still have to get someone to drive me there


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed! I wish I could go get her for you but I am in the same boat! :wacko:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well stranger things have happened i must say she is just gorgious


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

allen said:


> well stranger things have happened i must say she is just gorgious


That she is. She looks very similiar to my Stella. If it is any consolation I don't think this is the first time they have offered her up for sale.

Did you see the breeding pair they had up today? They look just like Rocky and Lexi!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no i have not checked today i was going to after i do my insulin


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I hope it works out for you. I think I'm just going to quit looking at craigslist and other online classifieds. I have enough birds now... Yeah right I still am going to check everyday.:blush:


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Allen i'm sure i could drive you...i need to come up and have a look at the bubs anyways lol
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well if you do drive me there and back i,ll pay you for the gas and we could go for lunch or dinner on me


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i'm sure that will be fine let me know which weekend so that we can arrange a time...hopefully everything lines up for you
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

about the only time i would be free would be a sunday and if it is still not sold then it would be the 30th but i will no better about my schedule monday or tuesday as i start the kettles next thursday


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I tell ya these online classified ads are the devil in disguise 

I get in a lot of trouble with them 

thats where all my adult cockatiels came from but 4 , those 4 came from pet finder 
all the rest came from craigs list 

I go to that kijjii or how ever it is spelled occasionally but they don't have my actual town, and the closest one is over a hour away


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is spelled kijiji


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

maybe you should respond to the ad allen and see if they will hold her for you
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i did and she said if the add is still up then it will be mine the end of the month


----------

